# Great Dane Graphics Offers New Motorcycle Designs



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Summer is prime time for motorcycles and T-shirts that showcase them. Gear up for profits with four new designs including a street bike and various chopper styles from Great Dane Graphics. 

The recent additions join artwork featuring shotgun, rocket and police motorcycles, as well as emblems and graphics from a “Rockin’ Chopper,” and “Biker Chief” to an engine on fire and a dragon bike, in realistic to fantasy styles.

This royalty-free artwork can be used for digital printing, vinyl cutting, screen printing, sublimation, embroidery and more. There are thousands of images to choose from in all the most popular categories with new designs being added every week. 

Images can now be purchased and downloaded individually. For a more cost-effective option, there are three affordable subscription plans that allow you to choose the level that best suits your business and budget. Each also includes access to customizable templates. 

The Lil’ Pup subscription plan lets you download 10 stock art files a month and view free training videos. The Big Dog plan offers 50 monthly downloads of any art file on the GDG site, access to all training videos and a private Facebook group, and a 10 percent discount on products. The Great Dane plan shares the same features as The Big Dog, but with 200 downloads a month.

Go to www.greatdanegraphics.com to see subscription package choices as well as the full collection of designs. For more information, email [email protected] or call (800) 829-0836. 

Great Dane Graphics is the leading supplier of royalty-free, high-quality, full-color stock images for use in screen printing, digital printing (direct to garment, dye sublimation), printing/cutting, inkjet/laser printing transfers or embroidery digitizing. Other products include T-Shirt Artwork Simplified how-to art books for Adobe and Corel, Learning Photoshop training DVDs, and Operation Screen Print-Mission Killer Black Shirts.


----------

